# Gecko climbers



## Sine Metu (Feb 16, 2013)

So I'm in the market for a new set of spikes. I have been using a buckingham steel tree style gaff for about 3 years now, looking for more comfort. I have my eyes set on the gecko aluminum spikes with the European gaffs, I feel the extra angle will help with comfort as well as retain a longer length similar to the tree gaffs I'm used too. Any thoughts? 

Also how well does that Velcro hold up? Will that last me a good set of years?

Finally a second runner up would be the buckingham titanium 2.75" tree gaffs, would it be wiser to go with these rather than the aluminum with the Velcro as is the gecko? I appreciate any insight offered.

Oh one other thing, if I were to buy the titanium buckingham spurs with the tree gaffs, could I also buy just the European gecko gaffs and bolt them right up? Or is gecko only interchangeable with gecko and buckingham with buckingham?


----------



## Guran (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got a pair of Geckos. Carbon with the European spikes and the Velcro pads. They're great.
The only downside with the velcro straps I have found is that you get grass etc, that will get stuck in the velcro.
Other than that I have'nt notice any detariation on the velcro. I've bee using them for a while now...


----------



## s4fitz (Feb 17, 2013)

just make sure when you come down from the tree that you close your straps up and put them away from sawdust and you will be good!!


----------



## jimmy shannon (Mar 13, 2013)

s4fitz said:


> just make sure when you come down from the tree that you close your straps up and put them away from sawdust and you will be good!!


the geckos are phenomenal,light and extremely comfortable.worth the money.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 13, 2013)

I've had the aluminum Geckos for about 4 years now. Velcro is still in great shape. That was good advice about closing the velcro back up after taking them off, to keep out the sawdust and other debris. You can clean the Velco straps pretty well with compressed air if they get trashy.

One trick I learned about making the spurs stay tighter to the boot.... take the leather strap behind your heal, then under the spur and over the toe. Keeps them from shifting even a little bit.

Love my Geckos!

Rick


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 16, 2013)

The velcro has been a non issue for me, works perfect years later. I don't think very many people buy Geckos and are disappointed. I would not want to try anything else at this point.:yoyo:


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 28, 2013)

I have gekos love um I absolutely hated the European style I am much happier with the American gaffs!


----------



## spidermonkey17 (Mar 30, 2013)

Once you get a pair of gekos you will wonder why you did not buy them sooner. Well worth the money I can stand in them all day and never hurt compared to a pair of buckinghams I had that made me hurt just looking at them


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 30, 2013)

Every time i look at a pair of geckos i think they look great and I want to buy a pair. Then I always notice the weight restriction which I think is 240 pounds with gear. Are they freaking serious? I mean I guess so or they wouldn't warn you. I am more like 260/270 in full gear. So there are no fat guys using these? I climb on bashlins so I cant complain but I have had them forever (literaly) and may buy another pair of spikes before its time to hang up my gear for good.


----------



## Guran (Apr 1, 2013)

no tree to big said:


> I have gekos love um I absolutely hated the European style I am much happier with the American gaffs!



I have not tried the American style gaffs, but I can see that they are a bit more straight and a bit longer than the European ones.
I climb on the European ones. How do they compare? I'm rather happy with the ones I got, but maybe it's time to upgrade.... :biggrin:


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was wondering bout the weight limit too, i have buckingham titaniums for trees, and old set of stringers that still work great and i have buckingham steel for poles ( im a lineman) . Im 180 lbs prolly 220 w gear which brings me 20 lbs away for the limit. Thats my main reason for not buying them , my buckingham's r rater for 350 and my titaniums are the same, but their alum is rated for 240? Ne ideas?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 2, 2013)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> I was wondering bout the weight limit too, i have buckingham titaniums for trees, and old set of stringers that still work great and i have buckingham steel for poles ( im a lineman) . Im 180 lbs prolly 220 w gear which brings me 20 lbs away for the limit. Thats my main reason for not buying them , my buckingham's r rater for 350 and my titaniums are the same, but their alum is rated for 240? Ne ideas?



Well I lost weight but was 200 add gear and the 372 xp hmm never a problem though.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Apr 2, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I lost weight but was 200 add gear and the 372 xp hmm never a problem though.






Do you have the carbon fiber or alum?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 2, 2013)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> Do you have the carbon fiber or alum?



Aluminum


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got these new gaffs as a gift. Most confit table ones I've ever woreView attachment 288372


----------



## JasonRucker (Apr 7, 2013)

Sine Metu said:


> So I'm in the market for a new set of spikes. I have been using a buckingham steel tree style gaff for about 3 years now, looking for more comfort. I have my eyes set on the gecko aluminum spikes with the European gaffs, I feel the extra angle will help with comfort as well as retain a longer length similar to the tree gaffs I'm used too. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also how well does that Velcro hold up? Will that last me a good set of years?
> 
> ...



I was a little sketched out when I switched to the velcro instead of my old leather straps. Way more comfort but as some one else said just make sure you strap all the way around so no saw dust gets in them and mine I got used that are 4-5 years old but the velcro is still looking almost brand new. The same goes for any of the tools we use as long as you clean and maintain they should last for almost forever.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 7, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> I just got these new gaffs as a gift. Most confit table ones I've ever woreView attachment 288372




That's good to know . I just got a set of Bashlins this winter but I'm real happy with my Kline's. . 

Beast ; how much weight do u have on your spurs. 

One thing that I wonder about with the weight limits, what about when a good size limb swings around and hooks on ya. Or catches on your gear.


----------



## cjtreeclimber (Apr 7, 2013)

I just got those Aluminum Geckos about a month ago. I really wanted to get the carbon fiber but I'd have to order them so I got the ones I have on impulse. My previous spikes were bucking ham with the non removable/non replaceable spikes. The difference is the weight, comfort, pretty much everything including a bit unstable when spiking up smaller logs because the spikes are more shaped inward towards the tree as comparde the the shape of my buckinghams. Maybe I can sell my aluminum geckos and go for the carbide .


----------



## Guran (Apr 7, 2013)

cjtreeclimber said:


> I just got those Aluminum Geckos about a month ago. I really wanted to get the carbon fiber but I'd have to order them so I got the ones I have on impulse. My previous spikes were bucking ham with the non removable/non replaceable spikes. The difference is the weight, comfort, pretty much everything including a bit unstable when spiking up smaller logs because the spikes are more shaped inward towards the tree as comparde the the shape of my buckinghams. Maybe I can sell my aluminum geckos and go for the carbide .



Maybe you have the European gaffs on your Geckos? I have only tried those, but for me it's working fine. 
View attachment 288959


Göran


----------



## cjtreeclimber (Apr 7, 2013)

Guran said:


> Maybe you have the European gaffs on your Geckos? I have only tried those, but for me it's working fine.
> View attachment 288959
> 
> 
> Göran



Oh so that's what they are! Then im going for American gaffs on mine and take the European ones off thanks a lot man I learned something new today:biggrin:


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 8, 2013)

Guran said:


> Maybe you have the European gaffs on your Geckos? I have only tried those, but for me it's working fine.
> View attachment 288959
> 
> 
> Göran



Actually, I like the look of those European. They stick out far enough to make it easier to get around burls, limbs and crooks in the tree. 
If I didn't out weigh their Max recommended weight buck neked I would try a pair. Maybe if I lost 80 pounds. But I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jun 24, 2013)

VA-Sawyer said:


> One trick I learned about making the spurs stay tighter to the boot.... take the leather strap behind your heal, then under the spur and over the toe. Keeps them from shifting even a little bit.


I've been doing that with my Buckinghams ... makes me feel more secure in that my feet stay "planted" on the climbers. Besides, my straps are too short to wrap around the shank (vertical member) of my climbers. I'm looking forward to trying the aluminum Geckos as I just scored a new set via eBay for $250.


----------

